# what is a "feathertail'



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Any idea what the difference between feather tail and rose tail is? I know rose tail is just when the fins neverstop growing...


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Check this out: http://bubblesandbettas.blogspot.com/p/betta-breeds-tail-types.html

Feather Tails, I believe, are Rose Tails with a more frayed/ruffled look about them...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

, i think it has to do with the way the "tail" comes off the rays rose http://oi53.tinypic.com/14xf3ix.jpg feather http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1306093204.jpg but im not 100{% sure


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

A rose tail has ruffles and is smoother.

A feather tail can have ruffles and their tails are feathers, I believe the first is a RT and the second is a FT.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Both of those are feathertails. Rosetails gently ruffle, while feathertails have very distinct and separate, feather like ruffles. It's worth noting that neither are good traits to breed for, as good as they may look.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, not good to breed for. If you breed too many rays their tail will just end up screwed up. They are pretty though-my boy Atlas is a feather.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not just the tails- it effects the health of the whole fish. The two biggest issues are that breeding rosetails or feathertails can lead to x-factor fry, which are small and have scale issues among other problems; and they can easily have tails too heavy for their bodies to support, which can lead to lethargy or tail biting which not only makes for an ugly fish but can also lead to fin rot. 

So yea, intentionally breeding rosetails or feathertails could be considered not only bad breeding but cruel as well.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

x-factor! I remember now! I've seen some pictures-yikes.


----------

